# Gt20



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just acquired a 87 gt20 this is my first tractor! I was wondering if this is worth restoring? Everything works it just has cosmetic issues such as paint and different seat that is just bolted to rear pan ? Is there a good sight for finding parts for something this old? Thanks Mike


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can find stuff on ebay if you want, otherwise many of the parts are still available from Ariens. You can check on www.ariens.com to find a local dealer. I work for an Ariens dealer myself, and we work on quite a few GT's yet. They were built from around 1972 until the last of the Grand Sierra's in 1998. Not much changed over the years, so many parts are interchangeable. If you don't want to spend the money for the Ariens paint (its pretty pricey and doesn't match the older orange as well), I've used Allis Chalmers Orange (also known as Persian Orange) as a substitute. You can get that at Tractor Supply, Fleet Farm, or Farm & Fleet or at an AGCO dealer.

The main items that give troubles on those tractors is the front axle pivot bushings wearing out, the front PTO bearings going out, and wiring issues. The wiring can turn into a headache if it gets badly weathered. The interlock modules used on the older tractors are expensive to repair, but the kit that replaces them is much more reliable. The big thing with these tractors is to keep up with the maintenance. If you do that, they will run for decades to come. You can find service, parts, and owner's manuals for that tractor at www.ariens.com. Just put in your model and serial #'s and you can either download them as a PDF or have them mail you a hard copy. There may be a charge for the hard copy.

If you have any specific questions on the tractor, feel free to ask and we'll be happy to help!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

BTW, Dupli-Color Chevy Engine Orange is a very close match at a fraction of the cost...


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this available for a sprayer? Or can you actually achieve a decent job from a can? Thanks Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike this Ford was my restoration project. It was painted with a gun,using Rustoleum (qts).
Same paint as in spray cans.
Unfortunately, Ileft this one,and a Wheel Horse C160 in Michigan,when I moved to ArkansasSo, you can see it's possible to get great results with spray cans or qts.
http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23869&stc=1&d=1427863397

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23870&stc=1&d=1427863397


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow that's nice, wish my Ariens looked like that!!! Beautiful restoration !! Did you have to thin out the paint a lot. I personally never used a spray gun but am going to give it a shot! Thanks for responding to my post....mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use Acetone,and thin 10%. I used an HVLP gun,at 30 psi. You basically thin it just as you would any paints.


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok thanks for info, should be interesting! If it ever gets warm enough to paint!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've sprayed this paint in temps as low as 50* f,and as high as 98* f.
More thinner=faster drying/Less( 8%) = longer drying time,but thicker paint spray,so adjust the gun to match,also.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Those tractors are great. Do you have hte rear pto/lift? I heard of some issues with the 20hp twin, but not much. I have 3 of those tractors in the 14/16hp variety. They were originally made by New Holland, who sold the design to Ariens in '72. You can get a LOT of attachments for them. I have the tiller, snowblower, plow blade, and mower deck. Very durable and long lasting tractors though. And being an '84, it's still almost new.


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

It's a 87! Almost new? Lol. I have a plow blade and 60 inch deck. I want to get rid of the deck it's too big for my lot, it has front and rear lift and pto but I don't have any attachments for back pto yet.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 60" decks are more rare, and if its in good shape, probably worth more money than the 48". They discontinued the 60" decks a long time ago, but built the 48" ones up until not too many years ago. I don't know an exact value, but make sure you get a good price for it.


----------

